# Dogs on Lindisfarne?



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi - off to Northumberland next weekend. 
Does anyone have any experience of taking dogs onto Holy Island? - their website says restricted areas? What does this mean? 
Not bothered about the lead thing as we always keep Pushka on a lead.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We have taken our poodle on the Holy Island with no probs. Try this link.
http://www.lindisfarne.org.uk/general/index.htm

Bob


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

DO NOT allow your dogs into the sand dunes. 4 weeks ago we paid a short visit to Holy Isle. First problem was that there was nowhere to park near the village if you are over 3.5T. So we returned to a sandy area near the causeway. 
We stood and read the notice about Piri Piri weed seeds and the need to remove them from your dogs and clothes before leaving the Island. This was to prevent the spread of this invasive weed. 
What the notice did not say was that the seeds are so numerous that dogs could not avoid them and that because they hook on they can cause great discomfort to the dog. 
For 10yards walking from the van, we had to spend 3 hours removing seeds from our 2 dogs. 
The seeds stick around the mouth and nose and in between the dogs pads. 
The notices are only to warn about spreading the seeds but give no warning of the problems they cause.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Aultymer - do you mean the sand dunes on Holy Island - or on the main land.
We're staying at Haggerston Castle site & plan to walk to Holy Island, across the causeway & back.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Our short walk was in the dunes between the causeway and the village. ie on the Island.

Have you been to Haggerston before? We were charged £29 for 2 adults and 2 dogs for one night arriving at 6pm and told to be off by 10 next morning.

There was a car parked alongside us 2ft away then an awning+caravan and so on for about 10 or 12 units - I thought there was a minimum distance allowed between units for fire risk - not at Haggerston. I wasn't impressed by the so called dog walk either. Needless to say we won't be back.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope - not been before - but wanted somewhere close to Holy Island where we could meet up with friends (who don't MH) for the day. Charged £26 for 2x adults 1 x dog for 2 nights inc hookup & use of pool - thought that was pretty good - will post review when back. 
Have been told can walk to Holy Isle direct from site without going on roads?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, firstly apologies as I don't know how to add a link, but this website(www.hear.org) has lots of interesting stuff on this and other problem plants. This one is second on list with photo's.
curlyboy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Charlie and I went there last year, when we were at River Breamish CC site. Dogs are allowed in the abbey ruins, and we sat in the garden of one of the tea rooms. They're not allowed in the castle though, so we didn't go there. We had a wander round the village too, but that's all we had time for. I parked in the main car park just outside the village, but can't remember if there were any restrictions on big vans.


----------

